# value of JC higgins bike



## gussy1529 (May 5, 2007)

hi, I have an old english bike that says JC higgins on it. It also says Made in Austria. , Sears & Roebuck & Co. and there are some numbers on it.  My parents bought this from my Aunt when I was a little girl.  Which makes be believe it has to be close to 60 , 70 years old.  Is there anyway to find out the value of it?  And I would llike to sell it. Does anyone know where to sell bikes at. I live in Allentown, PA.  I  have pics of it , if anyone knows anything about bikes. thanks in advance, Pat Chambers  gussy2@gmail.com http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=154636692/a=40181726_40181726/t_=40181726   this is the album with pictures.


----------



## J.E (May 5, 2007)

Could you post a picture.It will help us Identify the bike.JC Higgens where built starting in the late 40's and ended in the 60's or 70's.


----------



## gussy1529 (May 5, 2007)

*bike*

ah I got you now, where do I post the picture??  thanks, Pat


----------



## bikeman1942 (Jun 8, 2010)

i HAVE A JC HIGGINS BICYCLE FROM THE 1950'S IT IS A LADIES BIKE.  HAS BATTERY OPERATED LIGHTS AND ALL CHROME.  WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW MUCH IT IS WORTH CAN SOMEONE HELP.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like a Spaceliner to me. By the way, you may want to start your own thread. This thread you replied on is three years old!


----------



## Ou812struggle (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a old JCHiggins bike
1730164
503.46281
Could anybody tell what yr.  Model an valye is on this bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ou812struggle said:


> I have a old JCHiggins bike
> 1730164
> 503.46281
> Could anybody tell what yr.  Model an valye is on this bike




If I posted that I had an old Ford with serial number 14987345 could you tell me the model and value? Without a pic we aren't going to be able to help you.


----------

